# Bilious Vomiting Syndrome



## Gryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

I haven't seen that. In my cats, that can be a sign of worms. I am always cautious so I would suggest a visit to the vet.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

If there are no other symptoms and it's only occasionally I probably wouldn't worry too much but still call the vet. But if there are other symptoms i would take them to the vet right away. 

Lou & Apollo used to vomit once in a while for no reason. 
Apollo sometimes didn't want to eat in the morning and because his stomach was so empty he'd vomit yellow bile. I switched food a few times (long process) they are very picky eaters 

I found the right food finally ! They are doing great now. 


Hope everything gets better soon!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I've had Molly do that when she did not eat much the day before. I make sure she has a bite to eat before bedtime now! Hunger pukes are pretty common I hear!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

My Gucci boy does that every now and then. Vet says it's because his stomach was probably emptied for too long. He free feeds with kibbles so now he gets some dehydrated meats as his midnight snack just in case he didn't eat too much of his kibbles


----------



## beanz (Jul 14, 2014)

Piper has had the bile pukes a few times. The vet said not to worry about it and try to give her a small bed time snack. I've found however, that it doesn't really matter how late her last meal is but what makes the difference is making sure I'm not behind (by even a minute) on feeding her breakfast. She expects to eat by 7am so if her stomach is still empty at 7:02 up comes the bile.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

My mom has a rescued mixed breed that does this if her breakfast is late. She seems perfectly healthy other than that, and the bile pukes only seem to happen before breakfast, if she isn't fed first thing.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sailor had to be on tagamet/ranitidine for a while. Then, we discovered that a Tums a day worked just as well. He has acid reflux...feeding him twice a day really helped. If he's out with me and he's late for a feeding, he will start to heave. The other day, I was at the pharmacy longer than I thought and I ended up rushing him out of the store before he threw up. Usually I am better prepared, but I had changed purses that day... well, you know how horrible that can be. Anyhow, he can go months with no problems at all, and it is just the frothy yellow stuff. I think he does best on raw, but with the two pups, things have been a bit hectic around here.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

My first Poodle did this on occasion. Fortunately we don't seem to have that problem with our new pup, but I did some additional research on it in case he started. 

At least one article I read indicated that precisely scheduled meals can contribute to the problem. As *Beanz* mentioned, just a couple of minutes late can trigger it because the dog is basically conditioned to eat at an exact time and their stomach is gearing up for a meal.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've never had this problem and Lily and Peeves free feed, so maybe that lends credence to the meal timing factor.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

My vet said that it was "hunger pukes" scary when 3 are all doing it and mom is having a "duh " moment... So mealtime is kept on a schedule...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I suppose that it's just like with humans, there are many causes and many solutions. I am always pleased when I find the least invasive solution to a problem and even happier if it is healthy for the dog, inexpensive for me and isn't too complicated for me to put into play.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I had the issue with my last dog, who was not a Poodle. I already fed her twice a day, and it turned out to be the food. I thought I was feeding a great food but turned out it wasn't. I've surely learned a lot since then, and luckily started learning back then so changed things.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My first Whippet used to do this. Our vet said a slice of whole wheat bread with peanut butter before bed would stop it, and it d id.


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

5:00 am for Kansas. I now feed him a little before bed. He is much better now.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

My first Bichon did it almost everyday of her and she lived to be 17. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yep, Pushkin used to do this in the mornings when we first got him (age 3 years). He'd been free fed (kind of, when they remembered) in his previous home so had some adjusting to do to 2 squares a day, but on advice from other PF members I started giving him an evening snack too from his kibble allowance... no more yellow puke!

The dogs now get 2 main meals, 8am and 6pm, and two little snacks at about 12 noon and 10pm... and I mean just a few bits of kibble, like us having a biscuit before bedtime I guess!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Despite evening meals, Grace has vomited again this morning. In the small amount of yellow bile was a piece of a ball she swallowed a week ago (quite small) 1" x 1" soft plastic. It must have been high in the digestive tract for the week or so. I will keep her under observation and will vet her if this keeps up. Her activity and appetite are normal.
Eric.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ah, maybe that's been irritating her insides? Pippin eventually brought up a bit of washing up glove during the summer after a couple of days of bleugh tummy.

Hope Gracie picks up now


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Pippin, I am feeling much better now and I hope this embarrassing episode is over. When I know I am going to vomit I wake up daddy and tell him. We go outside and he holds me and pets me. he tells me I am a "good girl". I feel much better that way and there is no mess. I feel better knowing you had the same problem. Hope you are teaching the "stupid mini" how to behave well. I would help you if I could. With my size I might be listened to.
Happy birthday for last week, Grace.


----------

